# Heirloom seeds



## click360 (Oct 23, 2013)

Any one near the DFW area that knows a good place to get heirloom seeds... Just bought my first house and would really like a garden that produces it's own seeds and are Non-GMO


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations on getting a home! :beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Congratulations! 

I get my seeds off the net. You might want to pick up a book on saving your own seeds also.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Seed Savers Exchange is a pretty good source, they are available online or in your area. 
http://www.seedsavers.org/onlinestore/Seed-Rack-Locations_4/

There is also a member on here somewhere that is affiliated with a seed company.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Which side of DFW are you on?

I get many of my seeds from "Mountain Valley Seed Co." http://mvseeds.com/, they are very reasonable priced and have had good luck with everything I've gotten from them.

If you download their catalog http://mvseeds.com/store/categories/Seed-Catalogs/ all the heirlooms are labeled as such - on the website they are not.

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## mickire (Nov 11, 2013)

Tomatobob.com is also a pretty good place for heirloom seeds. I have ordered form them and had good luck with their seeds. They also send our emails with some great monthly specials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Congrats on the house! 

Heirlooms are starting to creep into every where because they are becoming more popular again, at least they will be available until monsanto gets all they can! I did see a bunch at lowes, china-mart..ER i mean wal mart, ace hardware, home depot, local co-op and the local mom and pop hardware store. Never seen them at that many locations before and it appeared they were selling better than hybrids and gmo's much to my surprise which makes me happy, happy, happy! Means more folks around here might be able to trade seeds in a crisis.

Good luck to you on getting set up and started, someone mentioned seed savers exchange, there is also baker creek online, little pricey but they have a lot available! Recommend you get some fruit trees, berry bushes and nut trees in the ground, takes them a bit start producing but once they do you will have an abundance and be able to can, freeze, dehydrate or trade maybe.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Find a local seed house near you. Support your local economy. After that, check the mom and pop hardware stores. Go with one of the smaller companies, if you have problems like bad germination, they should work with you to make it right.

I don't field many of those calls but I usually send out replacements. Don't even ask the boss about it.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Different companies have different ages for "Heirloom seeds.
Some say 100 years, some say 69yrs-1945,some 63yrs-1951, some say 50 years & some say 44 years-1970.
You need to know which one agrees with what you believe.

Example: I believe 1970 is a good date, so any Heirloom seed is fine with me, most are over 50 years old & some predate write history, so we do not know how old they are.

disclaimer: I am not overly concerned about GEO, I just like the way Heirlooms my father
used taste & produce.


----------



## click360 (Oct 23, 2013)

in the middle


----------

